# Darwin streaming server manual?? Working?



## mikasjoman (Oct 17, 2002)

Hi...

I downloaded darwin streaming server and installed it trought it's installer manual.
Ok, so now I got the streaming server going and I logged in to it's web user interface.
I noticed that it places it's sample .mov files in /Library/QuickTimeStreaming/Movies
So I used my webbrowser and wrote: http://myserveradress:1220/sample_100kbit.mov but with the responce "Error - File not found".

I then tried  the url rstp://myserver:1220/sample_100kbit.mov but with no luck.

I really have to get this working - I think it's unresponsible from apple not to have a basic manual for this darwin streaming server (I searched the knowledge manual page - no luck). So my last hope is to ask you guys out there if you know how to get this working?

My school really need this working and we can't afford the OSX server licence.

Kind regareds
Mika Sjöman


----------



## fddi1 (Oct 18, 2002)

Mika,

If you are running OS X, I believe you can get QuickTime Streaming Server, which is pretty much the same thing as the Darwin Streaming Server.  I think QTSS has an extra configuration GUI though.  It has been a while since I last configured a DSS, but if my memory serves me right, your "mount point" is not the actual path of where the file is being stored.  The concept confused me for a while, too.


----------

